# Anyone in, or around the Merthyr area?



## mwktar (19 Aug 2015)

Looking to join a club, or a group of cyclists really, in the Merthyr area.

The closest I've found is Abercynon (gonna maybe join them this Sunday)

The proper Merthyr club seems very TT focussed and has a serious average pace!!

Was wondering if there was a group that maybe rides locally but isn't so speedy!


----------



## raleighnut (20 Aug 2015)

Have a look if there is a 'Skyride' group in your area.


----------



## Salar (20 Aug 2015)

Have you checked out Brecon Barbarians, up the road a bit from you, but might be what you are looking for.


----------



## mwktar (28 Aug 2015)

Very sorry both! Only just seeing these replies for some reason - nothing on the skyride site for me but will see if the BB group comes my way at all


----------



## Citius (29 Aug 2015)

try this lot.. http://www.ucycycling.club/


----------



## MichaelM (30 Aug 2015)

There used to be a club in Abderdare, maybe try the guys at Dare Valley Cycles.


----------



## mwktar (30 Aug 2015)

Cheers for the replies guys - think I'm gonna maybe join the Merthyr club this week for a ride (though they seem a bit focussed on serious riders)

@Citius cheers for finding that sutras club, never came acr as them in my research. They're about an hours cycle from me so gonna jump in with them for a ride in the next week or so. They seem very organised and look like they have a decent couple of options for intermediates


----------



## Stantheman (2 Sep 2015)

Hi butt, I recently moved to Rhymney and get out and about every weekend. Your welcome to come along. Im not quick though and do like to go off the beaten track at times. 

Cheers Wayne.


----------



## the bald eagle (13 Dec 2015)

Just wondering, who did you join after?


----------

